# Hyre Car/Options for Uber Select & Lyft Premier



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

I drive Select and Lyft Premier. Most of my driving is done Friday to Sunday. Any good options for renting a Select & Premeir qualified car from Hyre car or somewhere else. I just rather not put the miles on my personal vehicle anymore every day. I'd be willing to pay $150-200 for 3 days renting... any ideas?


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Why don't you contact Hyrecar directly at https://driver.hyrecar.com/LosAngeles or Enterprise Exotic at https://exoticcars.enterprise.com/en/vehicles.html and reply or write about your experiences.

I think it's a nice idea in theory, but what about the time it would take the get the rental vehicle inspected and recognized online with both Uber & Lyft before you could actually drive? How long would process that take?


----------



## lvesq1906 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hyre car has Terrible customer service and support like uber.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

From what I can see, the Hyre cars are already Uber inspected and approved. The mileage is severely restricted to under 200 miles a day. You can't make any money driving under 200 miles a day. Enterprise supposedly has a program for $219 weekly rental for Uber drivers, unlimited mileage, but as of yet, I am unable to locate a vehicle to rent. Enterprise CS just sucks. I've made 5 calls in the last 30 minutes, every one of their reps hung up on me, no info.


----------



## Sedgehammer (Jun 23, 2015)

MrA said:


> From what I can see, the Hyre cars are already Uber inspected and approved. The mileage is severely restricted to under 200 miles a day. You can't make any money driving under 200 miles a day. Enterprise supposedly has a program for $219 weekly rental for Uber drivers, unlimited mileage, but as of yet, I am unable to locate a vehicle to rent. Enterprise CS just sucks. I've made 5 calls in the last 30 minutes, every one of their reps hung up on me, no info.


I had an experience very similar in Los Angeles.. They aren't interested in your business yet. I suppose it doesn't make sense for them.. OH well. Maybe Hyre Car is a better platform. atleast that money goes back into the community


----------

